# DIY Co2 Reactor, how much water flow?



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

I am in the process of making my CO2 reactor using a babies bottle with an air stone and foam. My question is how much water flow through the bottle do i need, is enough to make sure the water is always moving through the chamber into the tank enough? or does it need to be rapid flow?

Regards Darren


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Basically, there has to be enough flow through the reactor to keep the CO2 suspended within the reactor until the gas dissipates into the water. If there were not enough flow, the gas would float to the highest point in the system.
Brian


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

so out flow of filter or half of the outflow be enough?


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

As far as I know, everyone just puts their reactor at the output of the filter, therefore getting full flow. How and why would you be running half flow?
Brian


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

I was going to put a t piece on it 1/2 directly to the tank and 1/2 to the reactor. If the outlet goes into it and that is under the water where is the o2 coming from with no surface movement I know this is one of those "thick" question but though I should ask all the same.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Have you checked out the DIY CO2 Reactor Plans in the DIY Aquarium Projects forum?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...m-projects/2958-diy-inline-reactor-plans.html
If I understand correctly, you are putting the reactor in the tank?
Brian


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

yes brian in tank, and had a look through the forum...


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I have only had experience with external reactors. My only advice is to start with half flow and see how it works, flow can always be increased.
Brian


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

cheers brian


----------

